# Crappie Condo



## BIGDADDY22 (Mar 30, 2010)

Looking for advice on sinking brush piles for crappie, You guys think this will work, any info is appreciated.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Use PVC instead of branches, pour concrete in bucket.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

I like the PVC idea, if that is not possible for you, you might want to use limbs that have leaves. Years ago, I used willow limbs that had leaves and found they produce better than bare limbs. Ofcourse, it could also have been the spots where I placed them were better and simply held more fish, but the spots where the brush piles had leaves were more productive.


----------



## BIGDADDY22 (Mar 30, 2010)

The bucket has concrete in it, just used to block keep branches in place until concrete cured. what depths seems to work best


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

I placed mine in the pre-spawn so they were set at 10 feet. This also helped keep them a secret. Since the spawn is winding down, you might want to consider placing them a little deeper. ofcourse, that would depend on the body of water you are fishing. Slabnabbin is a good crappie fisherman and could give you better advice. Good luck.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

bout 3 soda bottles spaced out on the limbs will help keep it upright. If the bucket doesn't settle level (slope, rock, or limb) waves will roll it over. Good luck


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

the 10ft range is a good depth. try to put them near or on the edge of a drop off......also, adding to existing piles work really well!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

I truly think just about anything you drop will produce. Last year while scuba diving in the Twin Lakes pond in Alvin I saw a HUGE school of Crappie sitting under a suspended metal platform. Crappie just love structure of any kind. 2 years ago I dropped buckets filled with Cane. This year I made these PVC structure and dropped them. PVC was real easy to assemble and we weighed them down with 2 cinder blocks. In 3 days we caught 149 crappie all in 22' of water. Build it and they will come!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

I learned just about everything I know on building crappie structure from this forum. It has a TON of information. http://www.crappie.com/crappie/crappie-cover-lake-structure/

Best of luck,


----------



## BIGDADDY22 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks alot guys, i have sunk the condo and several willow trees, will post results if there are any.


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Twitch, that is one seriously good looking crappie structure. And, Big, I agree with the previous posts mentioning PVC. PVC is great because it provides the structure that the crappie crave while simultaneously providing them with structure where you won't get hung up. If you ever run across any - bamboo is also some seriously great stuff to use. In regards to depth range, I'm partial to 12-15ft. I've sunk most of my condos in the 15ft range (assuming full pool) that way as summer drags on and the lakes get shallower I've still got a productive brushpile in deep enough water.

You'll have to tell us how you did on your brush pile.

Tight Lines
Mitch "Rooster" Parker


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

my dad uses x mas trees and then after x mas took them to the lake and put them in at the end of the dock.it did wonders for the spawn.


----------

